

Ask HN: Do you have business insurance as a freelancer? - chsonnu

I have never been required to have business insurance with past clients but my latest gig has this stipulation in the consulting agreement:<p>"Consultant shall maintain such insurance as is customary in the industry."<p>I personally don't know any 1099 independents with errors and omissions insurance so maybe it's not customary?  I'm based out of Boston, MA.
======
bigohms
We have a corp policy now but when I first started out I did pick up E&O as
well as a couple other little coverages. Contracts (larger ones) require them
and conducting events (trade shows, conferences) do as well. Shouldn't cost
too much.

------
cilurnum
I believe it is always something you should consider to cover your back
anyway. It doesn't have to be too expensive and you can at least use it to
give a client some assurance.

